# Webmin 1.180 Just Won't Work [SOLVED]

## ryker

I can't seem to get webmin 1.180 to work.  I had 1.17 working fine, but I upgraded to 1.18 and it stopped working.  I've had 2 problems.  First, I couldn't log in.  I fixed that with help from this thread.

My next problem is, once it accepts my login, it brings me to a page that just says "Error - File Not Found"

I have installed this on 4 different servers and all have the same problem.

I have no clue what the problem is.

----------

## ryker

bump

----------

## ryker

Doesn't anyone have any ideas?  ... Please...

----------

## ryker

This is sad.  Not even one person offering a suggestion.  One of the best things about Gentoo is the community.

I'm sure someone has run across this before and has some clues as to what the problem is.

----------

## TheRAt

Have you tried unmerging and re-emerging webmin ?

Does the problem remain if you downgrade to the previous version ?

Have looked at the bugzilla site to see if this is known problem?

EDIT: Take a look at bug 80091 on the Gentoo Bugzilla.

And rather than getting upset at the community, it might pay to check the standard places for errors / bugs (IMHO)...

----------

## ryker

I always check before posting a new thread.  I've had this problem for many months.  During that time I have: attempted to troubleshoot the problem myself, search bugzilla, searched the forums, searched using google, and now posted a new thread.

I have tried re-emerging the package and the same thing happens.  As I stated in my first post 'I have installed this on 4 different servers and all have the same problem.'

Yes, I have tried downgrading and it works fine.  The reason I am trying to use 1.180 is because I want to be able to update the modules from the webmin site through webmin.  If you try this from 1.17, you get a message saying that they are no longer providing updates for 1.17 and please use the latest version 1.180.

I suppose I could put a bug on bugzilla for it, but since 1.180 has been out for a while, I figured someone would have come across this already.

I am not upset with the community.  In my last post I clearly stated that one of the best things about Gentoo is the community.  You have proven that by taking the time to reply to my post and even taking the time to find a bug on bugzilla to try to help.  I was just surprised that no one has run across this issue before.

BTW, that bug didn't help.

----------

## TheRAt

What does the "root=" line in /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf say?

Also, did you restart webmin after the change in miniserv.conf, or did you not have to make a change?

----------

## ryker

My entire miniserv.conf:

```

port=9000

root=/usr/libexec/webmin

mimetypes=/usr/libexec/webmin/mime.types

addtype_cgi=internal/cgi

realm=Webmin Server

logfile=//var/log/webmin/miniserv.log

errorlog=//var/log/webmin/miniserv.error

pidfile=/var/run/webmin.pid

logtime=168

ppath=

ssl=1

env_WEBMIN_CONFIG=//etc/webmin

env_WEBMIN_VAR=//var/log/webmin

atboot=0

logout=//etc/webmin/logout-flag

listen=9000

denyfile=\.pl$

log=1

blockhost_failures=5

blockhost_time=60

syslog=1

session=1

userfile=//etc/webmin/miniserv.users

keyfile=//etc/webmin/miniserv.pem

passwd_file=/etc/shadow

passwd_uindex=0

passwd_pindex=1

passwd_cindex=2

passwd_mindex=4

passwd_mode=0

preroot=mscstyle3
```

I noticed the double slashes in front of some of the paths ( ie. //etc/webmin/...).  This is how it was after upgrade, not sure about before.  I have tried replacing the double slashes with single slashes and it didn't make a difference.  The only thing I really changed was the port.  I am using 9000.  It doesn't work with 10000 either.  Again, this is the same problem I am having with 5 different Gentoo machines with webmin 1.180.  All 5 machines are different.  On all, 1.170 works fine.

----------

## TheRAt

the double slashes also appear in my conf file...

there is nothing more on the error message that appear in the log files ??

----------

## ryker

nothing except the error message I mentioned.

Here is my miniserv.error log:

```
[18/Mar/2005:20:41:44 -0600] miniserv.pl started

[06/Apr/2005:20:23:28 -0600] [192.168.70.10] / : File not found

```

and my miniserv.log:

```
192.168.70.10 - - [06/Apr/2005:20:23:26 -0600] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 401 1279

192.168.70.10 - root [06/Apr/2005:20:23:28 -0600] "POST /session_login.cgi HTTP/1.1" 302 0

192.168.70.10 - root [06/Apr/2005:20:23:28 -0600] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 404 32

192.168.70.10 - root [06/Apr/2005:20:23:28 -0600] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 200 1922
```

----------

## ryker

I got it to work.  I was using the webmin-minimal use flag.  When I removed it and re-emerged webmin, it worked.  I am going to try this on my other 4 machines and see if this fixes the problem.  If it does, i am going to submit a bug.

----------

## TheRAt

 *ryker wrote:*   

> I got it to work.  I was using the webmin-minimal use flag.  When I removed it and re-emerged webmin, it worked.  I am going to try this on my other 4 machines and see if this fixes the problem.  If it does, i am going to submit a bug.

 

That's interesting.. According to the flag, the minimal means "Install the minimal webmin distribution"

Don't know how much that differs from the standard installation...

----------

## ryker

Using the webmin-minimal flag reduces A LOT of stuff that is installed by default.  That's why I use it.  I have done the same thing on 2 of my other servers and it has fixed them.  So I am going to file a bug on bugzilla.

----------

## ryker

This problem has been fixed with the webmin 1.20 ebuild.

----------

## rhoworth2

I had this problem with webmin 1.2 and the cure - for my server at least - was to remove the refernces to the tmp directories that were in /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf - as described in the bug report above. Restart webmin and all done.

As I had just upgraded to 1.2 I think the ebuild did not fix it.

----------

## Ateo

 *ryker wrote:*   

> This is sad.  Not even one person offering a suggestion.  One of the best things about Gentoo is the community.
> 
> I'm sure someone has run across this before and has some clues as to what the problem is.

 

You need to learn patience.

----------

## ryker

 *Ateo wrote:*   

>  *ryker wrote:*   This is sad.  Not even one person offering a suggestion.  One of the best things about Gentoo is the community.
> 
> I'm sure someone has run across this before and has some clues as to what the problem is. 
> 
> You need to learn patience.

 

Funny!

----------

